# Gallery Photos



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have posted some photos of my home theater, it isn't much yet, but i'm owrking on it
they are located in the galery section.

thank you.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice! I take it your a bachelor huh? It took me a second to figure out where the TV was - LOL!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

actually i'm going to be on my second marrage shortly....
i have a very understanding feionce plus a 50in. plasma tv downstairs


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

cool HT, similar to mine. decent speakers, projector, and a comfy couch are all you need


----------

